# LAGOS | Eko Atlantic City | U/C



## qymekkam (Jul 11, 2008)

> Eko Atlantic City is a planned district of Lagos, Nigeria, being constructed on land reclaimed from the Atlantic Ocean.[1] Located on Lagos’ Bar Beach; the proposed development is targeting 400,000 residents and 250,000 commuters flowing daily to the new island. The development will also have a positive environmental impact; its purpose is to stop the erosion of the Lagos coastline. [2]
> 
> Adjacent to Victoria Island, Eko Atlantic will rise as the next generation of property in Africa. Expected to be around 4 square miles, the city will satisfy needs for: financial, commercial, residential, and touristic accommodations. These needs will easily be satisfied with a state of the art high-tech infrastructure that will be in line with modern and environmental standards. These standards will offer the city’s residents better water, waste management, security, and transportation. Eko Atlantic will also offer its residents an independent source of energy, generated specifically for the city.[citation needed]
> 
> ...







]











































[/CENTER][/

]


----------



## qymekkam (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## qymekkam (Jul 11, 2008)

> The Lagos State government has restated the commitment of the Babatunde Fashola administration to the realization of the Eko Atlantic City dream project which has been described as the Dubai of Africa when completed.
> 
> This assurance was given at a Media Conference held at Eko Hotel on Wednesday 29, October 2008l and jointly addressed by the State Commissioner for Waterfront and Infrastructure Development, Prince Adesegun Oniru and the Project Consultant and Managing Director of Energyx Ltd, Mr. David Frame.
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

that will be nice!


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow, looks amazing. Hope they make good progress.


----------



## qymekkam (Jul 11, 2008)

heres the website www.ekoatlantic.com


----------



## qymekkam (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## GAR3TH (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Do those renders show the massing or is that the final look of the buildings?


----------



## GAR3TH (Jul 5, 2008)

no the renders above, in the beginning of the page, are more of a mass...individual firms will choose their style of architecture...

But the renders shown in the last video of the financial district is how the financial center will look once completed...below


----------



## GAR3TH (Jul 5, 2008)

* Renders of the Financial center
*
*Construction of the financial Center will commence late 2010 or early 2011* (different sources)


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm in love with this megaproject.


----------



## GAR3TH (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## GAR3TH (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

have you aerial pictures of the advances??


----------



## GAR3TH (Jul 5, 2008)

*Materplan (Scale:About 4 miles long and 1 mile wide) *










*2012*










*Feb 2013*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ thanks!


the bridge that apears at the animation video when will be build??


the pictures show that half of the work with the land is ready, will they start soon urban infraestructure or the contruction of any building??


----------



## GAR3TH (Jul 5, 2008)

The a bridge will be built along with a new highway. But I'm not sure if its the developers or the government that will build it.

They have already begun construction of the foundation of a few buildings, but no real infrastructure has started at this point, atleast not that i'm aware of.


----------



## KeanoManu (Mar 1, 2012)

Interesting project!

When will the actual construction start? When is it expected to be complete?

From the satellite images it looks like the surrounding areas aren't exactly top class. Any reason for why the authorities aren't rebuilding (redevelopment) those areas instead of going through the expensive effort of reclaiming new land from the sea? Will the rest of the city/Victoria Island get some face lifting in the near future too?


----------



## GAR3TH (Jul 5, 2008)

@KeanoManu

This project is privately funded and the only involvement the government has is related to rules and regulations. So because this is a privately funded project I do not expect Victoria island and the neighboring districts to get the same level of treatment as Eko Atlantic.

Construction of foundations for a few skyscrapers have begun and recently construction of drainage and sewage pipelines are also underway in Phase 1 of the city. As for completion, land reclamation will be completed by 2016. However the city wont be 100 percent filled with skyscrapers until ~2030.



> Eko Atlantic - Infrastructure Works Underway
> 
> The developers and planners of Eko Atlantic have begun laying underground pipes that will service the vital drainage and sewage networks of the new city.
> 
> ...











From Eko Atlantic Facebook Page


----------

